# Roads for trailering - how rough have you gone?



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

We went to a show a few weeks ago, that was only maybe 3miles away. 
I'm a pretty smart fella and know that the dirt tractor path/road will dump us out right into the farm we're heading to. 
Washboard, holes, old rail beds, and a half hour later. The horses seemed to care less. But we went home on a real road, not that those were any better really. 

Here there's 2 kinda roads, those that are rough and the ones that are REALLY rough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

I wouldn't think that rough roads would be a big problem for sound horses as long as you're not barreling through. Same way you wouldn't want to slam on the breaks unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

We ride frequently in the Cherokee National Forest of E. TN and the Chattahoochee National Forest, along with the Cohutta Wilderness area of North Georgia. When anyone asks about riding in the area, the first question I ask them is do they have 4 wheel drive. It's not necessary for access, but it can prevent a lot of issues.

Many of the trail heads are via forest service roads which get very little maintenance. They are, in places, quite steep, very narrow, and pot hole filled. Some of them ford creeks.

One trip, the forest service had just dumped about 6 inches of gravel in a very steep and narrow place and we got stuck on the road. Had to unload the horses and after a very scary series of white knuckled maneuvers by another fellow we made it out.....We're now in an F350 4x4 after that episode. We've had trees down across the road, and we always carry a saw and log chain.

The more remote the region, the less maintenance there is on the roads.

The key is to go slow so as not to break an axle or bust a tire.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Take a ride in the trailer. It is much smoother than the tow vehicle because of the suspension of the double axles. Your truck will roll and heave as you roll in and out of a pot hole, not the trailer because there's always one axle /tire on the flat surface.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

There is one horrible cow trail road ^^^^^We haul on to access cross country ski trails that lead to a lake, full of ruts, potholes, humps, you name it. Horses never seen to mind when they are unloaded and set off for a long ride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I gave up my LQ because I repeatedly destroyed my holding tanks on the roads I drive.

But the horses always seem to arrive ready to go.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Hmmm... When I ride down this road I will have to remember to take pics and see what you guys say. Of course, I will also have to consider that I will need a turnaround somewhere... I don't think I would be able to back out of this particular road.


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

Well since I live on a "dirt" road in Georgia, that means clay, anywhere I trailer out to is rough because I have to first get to a highway.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Normally when backing a vehicle, we take hold of the steering wheel at the top. To back a trailer, hold the wheel at the bottom. Don't look at it while backing or you will be thrown into confusion. Use the same side to side movement as when holding at the top. It works.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Huh? Saddlebag? Where did that come from? My post about backing out the road? I'm talking about backing out about 2 km of short steep hills with sharp corners, one lane (barely), loose large rocks and bumps/holes/gullys about 1 foot in height/depth = 2feet total height change. Oh, and beaver ponds up to and over the road. Beaver ponds here tend to have swamp all around them - so ya, the ditch is the swamp. I have no problem backing up generally speaking.

Though I suppose, if I was absolutely stuck, I'd manage to do it. If I REALLY had to.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

NorthernMama said:


> Huh? Saddlebag? Where did that come from? My post about backing out the road? I'm talking about backing out about 2 km of short steep hills with sharp corners, one lane (barely), loose large rocks and bumps/holes/gullys about 1 foot in height/depth = 2feet total height change. Oh, and beaver ponds up to and over the road. Beaver ponds here tend to have swamp all around them - so ya, the ditch is the swamp. I have no problem backing up generally speaking.
> 
> Though I suppose, if I was absolutely stuck, I'd manage to do it. If I REALLY had to.


I think she thought you had trouble backing....

We stayed overnight at DH's cousin's place in Chattanooga on the way to Virginia. They live on a narrow road, and UP a HILL. On top of that, the driveway makes an additional 90 degree turn before it goes UP, and it had rained recently.... I got Tootsie out and walked her up, in case DH and the trailer went sliding back down, and I could barely climb up on foot. 

When you get to the top, suddenly it levels out, and you are IN the front yard. And it's wooded. The really fun part was turning the trailer around in the wooded yard. We had the slide-in on the truck, just to increase the degree of difficulty.

Nancy


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

I used to live on a road.... I had to put my truck in 4x4 to get down. And Im in Florida... so it wasnt from a hill or ice  
And my horses never seemed to have any issues.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

If I have to go to a really rough place, or one where the road is quite steep, I use a bumper pull and then jump the horses into stock racks. I don't use stock racks on two lane highways, but they are great to gain access to remote areas where riding in would take too long.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I live in Saskatchewan, nough said
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

2BigReds said:


> I wouldn't think that rough roads would be a big problem for sound horses as long as you're not barreling through.


I think this depends on how long you are on those rough roads.

I know several people who took a particular route to ridecamp in Vermont one year that involved a very poorly maintained, twisty road. They were on this road for over an hour and several of the horses in the trailers involved were lame upon arrival at camp. I have driven with at least 2 of the people and they are very careful, cautious drivers. Could be coincidence, but seems pretty suspicious to me. [Needless to say, I made sure we never hauled on that road to the ride!!]


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> I live in Saskatchewan, nough said
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Yes, but your roads are flat as a pancake. Here the roads always include mountain climbing.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

It depends on your truck and trailer. 

I wouldn't go in snow and mud(or wet grass) with a dually pickup and a trailer that sits low or long.

But would have no issue with a single rear wheel tired, four wheel drive pickup and a short gooseneck that sits up off the ground or a truck with a rack, like boots mentioned, on a sheep trail/cow track.

With a truck and rack you can pretty much get turned around anywhere a pickup can, but either you got to have a place to unload(ramp or embankment) or have horses that will jump in and out of one.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

So long as you can keep from getting high centered (either truck or trailer), then I can't imagine any road that would be too rough to trailer down. Of course, just take your time and don't fly over the bumps and holes.

We have rolling hills around here and many of the roads we trailer on are either dirt or caliche. Whenever it rains (which hasn't been often recently but still), there will be washout places all over the road. We just drive slow to keep from jarring anything too badly but the horses never have a problem. We have even been known to use our saddle horses to pull out a rig if it got stuck in a road or slid off into the ditch and got stuck.


----------

